# I look forward to this board!



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

Am a .org member for both my 3 and 5 and I looking forward to expanding my daily surfing rituals!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*One of the best pics out there..*

I love that pic.. Is that the one that was done in the Smokies?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

aom said:


> *Am a .org member for both my 3 and 5 and I looking forward to expanding my daily surfing rituals! *


Although I am a 3er owner (sorry for butting in), I just wanted to say that you have a great looking car. Nice picture too.

Any details about your 5er?

Patrick


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Yeah, so do I - .org has been becoming more and more full of it. I have received "not so nice" emails and a ban threat for something very small, which I did not even intend to do.  

I wish everyone would move over here from there...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*The more people you get..*

The more that kind of thing will happen. It's unfortunate, but it seems so.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Sadly, that is true...


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

aom said:


> *Am a .org member for both my 3 and 5 and I looking forward to expanding my daily surfing rituals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was that picture taken? I think I have driven that road many times!


----------



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

*Sorry for the delay guys...*

Thanks for all your comments!

The car is an '01 540i w/ Sport Package, NAV, CD Changer, DSP.

The picture was taken in Malibu in California near Las Tunas Canyon Road.


----------

